# Compte iCloud gratuit



## yateich (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Actuellement sur mon iMac sous Catalina , j'ai un compte iCloud gratuit (c'est a dire sans abonnement) . Si je prend un iMac M1 , est ce qu'il vaut mieux que je me déconnecte (sur l'imac Catalina) et ensuite me reconnecter sur l'iMac m1 ?


Merci


----------



## ericse (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Il vaut mieux utiliser le même compte sur tous ses appareils, et tu peux le laisser connecté simultanément sur tous tes appareils.


----------

